# Name the Foster Dog Contest



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

My boss is having a contest to name the newest foster at work. He's a red Aussie, so I think she's looking for something 'red'. His current name is Bo and here's what she had to say:

_Bo just doesnt do this little lover boy justice! I cant think of WHAT to call him but I'll know it when I hear it!!!!

Some early contenders are:
Mars the little red planet
Garnet the red jewel
Tesoro (means treasure)_

Here he is:










Let's hear those ideas!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

He looks like a teddy bear!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rojo! (Spanish)

Rouge! (French)

Rosso! (Italian)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh I like Rojo


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Rufus means red, but it's a bit common as a dog name
Bero - Basque, meaning "hot"
Iagan - Gaelic meaning little fire
Keahi - Hawaiian for flames


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

We let my SO's 14-year old son name all the fosters (I don't especially recommend this approach). How about:

Rufus
Rusty
Roy
Rush
Russel
Bayard (means red-brown)
Fraser or Fraiser (strawberry)
Hamlin (not red-related, but I think it's a cute name, it means little home lover)


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Crymson (or spelled traditionally: Crimson)

Rory (Irish meaning red)

Carmine (Latin word for red)

Auburn (reddish brown)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I've always liked Brick for a red dog, but only certain dogs can pull it off...

from the photos, i'm gonna suggest:

Ember
Copper
& Rusty

ETA: Toulouse (Taloose, etc)


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

My choice so far is Pyro. I also like Toren and Galen.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ooh! Gorgeous!

Pyro seems like maybe a scary name though Sandy! 

I was trying to think of a way to name him after that Ayers Rock in Australia...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uluru


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Bear
Koala
Teddy
Snuggles


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Why not Ayers? or . . . Arkose>

"Uluru (the local name for Ayer's Rock) is dominantly composed of coarse-grained arkose, a type of sandstone"


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Fuego! (Fway-go) Means 'fire' in Spanish.

I like Jean's suggestion of Ayers too. Hmm. . .I'm not so good at coming up with names. He is a cutie though!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Keeping with Jean's theme, you could go with Arkose, and call him Arko for short.

"Uluru (Ayer's Rock) is dominantly composed of coarse-grained arkose, a type of sandstone..."


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Cinna Bear


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

I like Iagan.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Rory means "red King" in Gaelic. (My favorite name ever)
I used to call my second foster Seda, "El pero de rojo." (She was a red sable.)


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

What a bout Killian, as in Killian's Red?


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Thanks for all the great names, I'm sending them all on to her!

She did mention a prize (I don't know what) but if she chooses a name that is posted here I will get it to you (and hopefully it will be small enough to ship reasonably). I hope this isn't against board rules.


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

I like Killian, and Arko.
Also: Cinamomo, call him Cina or Momo


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Of all the ones mentioned he SO looks like a Rorey!


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Conroy - Male Irish name meaning "wise, red"
Rurick - Male Slavic name meaning "red"


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm feeling partial to Rory. He's adorable.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Amazing suggestions, I'm heading here in a couple weeks when I need a puppy name.

How about Cinnabar? It's a red mineral used to make red pigmented dye.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

So cute! He looks like a koala bear. Maybe Koala? Firecracker? 
Although, he could be a Rory.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I like "Rojo" (roh-Hoh) meaning "red" in Spanish, as well!

Unique and fitting! Have not heard a dog named that before!

What a handsome guy!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: aubieWhat a bout Killian, as in Killian's Red?










Ok. someone who thinks like me!

I do like Rojo and F..however you spellit Fuego...


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

He is so cute







How about Rowan? It mean 'Little Red One' in Gaelic.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Don't know if it is too late to make a suggestion, but what about Blaze?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Lootah (Lakota Sioux for Red)


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Or Taime Lootah Red Thunder


----------

